# Rhinestone Machines



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello everyone: Im a newbie here. What do you think of the Rhinestone machines? Would they be worth purchasing? I dont know how much business there would be for this, if any? And how much more would you charge for putting these on a T shirt? Thank You


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is no way we can...or I can ...give you an answer on this. It is totally on your own market area...who would you target..do you have a store front or home based. If you are interested in a rhinestone machine...like a cams unit..that is about 20K for entry level unit...I guess there is one for around 10k or so that uses the mechanic from a vinyl cutter... there are several systems on here...do a search..about the various systems from desk top engraver to vinyl cutters.

How much more would you charge...again that is dependent on your area. I will take a $1.25-$2.50 shirt..put on 50 cents worth of rhinestones and sell for 18-20

maybe you could elaborate more on what machine and what you are planning..


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a thread that has links to the different systems people are using. It might be helpful to see the different options available http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html.

You first need to find out how if fits your business. Do you have the clientele that will buy this product. Do some research within your customer base and see how much interest there is first before you invest.


----------

